# Need cpt codes.



## daniel

CPt codes for

Note states ordering of treadmill excercise testing with Cardiolite .

Reports read.

1) TReadmill excercise testing with Cardioltie
2) Nm Myocardial Perf Multi Rest/Stress

Are these included and what is the coding on these.


Respectfully
Daniel, CPC


----------



## arleneg527

Daniel,

Cardiolite stress test codes are:

93015
93016
93018

If it is the Physician's portion  93016, 93018

Hope this helps.

Arlene G., CPC


----------



## Davistm

Daniel,

The information indicates that the physician performed a myocardial perfusion study at rest and under stress.  If the physician owns the equipment, global billing is 78465, 93015 and A9500.  [This assumes a SPECT study as opposed to a planar study].  If the physician also performed a qualitative or quantitative wall motion study and/or ejection fraction, you can also report add-on codes 78478 and 78480.  Rules for reporting A9500 [cardiolite] may vary depending on the payer.  Usually, you will report units equal to 40 mCi [up to 40 mCi = 1 unit, > 40 mCi to 80 mCi = 2 units] at your invoice cost.  If the physician induced stress pharmacologically, you can report a code for the substance used [usually Adenosine J0152 or Dobutamine J1250].

If the physician does not own the equipment, billing is 78465-26, 93016 and 93018.  Report add-on codes 78478-26 and 78480-26 as appropriate.  The radiopharmaceuticals and/or drugs will be billed by the entity reporting the technical component.

Hopefully, there is a report with more information than you have provided here.  If not, I suggest your physican has some documentation issues.

Terry Davis
CPC


----------



## AmyCS

*93016 & 93018*

Can someone explain WHY you use these 2 codes together?  Is it because the physician reads one part of the test but sends the nuclear part out to the cardiologist to be read?


----------



## TamaraM

For the nuclear medicine part it is 78451-78454, depending on whats done.


----------

